# Thinking of retiring in the Philippines .... but !



## should i go? (2 mo ago)

I am a UK resident who is just approaching retirement age based in Edinburgh.

I used to travel extensively, but due to poor mental health I have not left the UK for some 10 years and have become stuck in a rut. I am also an insulin dependent diabetic, but well controlled. 

I am single and no longer have any family ties to the UK. I could spend the rest of my years living in the UK, but the country is becoming tiresome and on occasions somewhat embarrassing. 

I am fortunate enough to have the equivalent of approx 2 million US dollars in savings and pensions and at this rate am unlikely to ever use half of it never mind a significant proportion of it. Thus, I think I need to take some risks, find some new opportunities and maybe rekindle some enthusiasm for life. 

I used to work in SE Asia as an expat and have been to the Philippines on 2 occasions. I am considering taking a 1-2 month extended exploratory trip over there to consider my options re moving over there either full time, or for a good proportion of the year. I am aware of the visa rules.

I have many questions, but at present would be interested to know from members:

1) What do most expats think of life in the Philippines? I am principally looking at either Cebu or Davao. 
2) Due to my pre-existing medical conditions even getting affordable travel insurance can be difficult. What (if any) medical cover is there under PhilHealth for expats? I am generally still in fairly good shape, but private health insurers may look to charge me a fortune. I may have to risk being self funded and given my savings I could hopefully afford to do so. 
3) Given my fortunate financial position would you think that I could live very comfortably in the Philippines? 

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I just finished the SRRV process in September, and returned to the USA. I can help point you in the right direction. No pension or social security? No military service ?

The only concern I see is healthcare.
Let's see what others have to say about healthcare.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I encourage you to do an exploratory trip and I'd start with Luzon (maybe you've already spent time here) and then go to Davao and Cebu.


----------



## Davefrombrisbane (3 mo ago)

Hi , I have recently spent a month in Davao, returned 2 months ago . Having traveled extensively in Thailand recently I tend to compare the Philippines to Thailand, realising they are different countries and cultures. 
Davao is clean and people always helpful and friendly. It’s also quite cheap, but I guess that’s not an issue.
What I found frustrating is I sometimes like a nice “western / European “ breakfast for example. In Thailand never a problem, excellent quality, inexpensive. Davao despite renting a scooter, expensive, never found a place. Did find one attractive cafe, blackboard menu . Decided to order omelette, asked if I get little salad with it , no . How about tomatoes etc in omelette, no , maybe toast, no bread. You get the idea. I refuse to eat fried or oily food so meals where a bit of an issue.
Also because I’m in the tropics how about a swim . There wasn’t anywhere suitable that I found . Was advised to go to neighbouring island, swimming there. So there I am on an island, want to swim, need to go to another island. So despite everything I found it frustrating.
Have not been to Cebu recently but would suggest it would offer a more attractive lifestyle. 
Despite everything am thinking about Dumaguete.
Good luck.


----------



## Davefrombrisbane (3 mo ago)

Giving your idea second thoughts . Considering you financial position I would consider booking into a 5 star resort in Kho Samui, Chiang Mai or even Hue or Nang Trang in Vietnam. Phuket is a little seedy these days .
you would get the comfort and security you need. Both countries have excellent medical facilities. 
As for health insurance, I would do a dodgy deal you could cover any costs and hire 24 care .


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

That's going to be a common theme here, healthy foods are hard to find unless you want to grill them yourself and steam your own vegetables, the Filipino loves sugar, salt, msg, soy, and soy enhancers added to all of their foods.

Luzon has a couple of Healthy Options chained stores in and around Manila plus the larger grocery chains and wet markets would have more variety in vegetables, that's another concern variety in foods, if living outside Luzon good luck.

It's cheap to live just about anywhere as long as you aren't too close to any city, I wouldn't want to get stuck in Davao (Mindanao) I sometimes enjoy traveling by air-conditioned bus at night, but I wouldn't want to do that outside of Davao either plus the further out you are from the major cities the sooner the entire Municipality shuts down, everything closes at 7 pm.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Welcome to the forum "should I go". Sorry to hear about your health issues but shouldn't be a problem. I simply have Philhealth here and if ever (which will come) a health disaster I can easily fund that myself and not interested in the health industry sharks.

Healthy foods and medicines are available here depending on where you choose to live, no different to any country. Come and visit for 2 or 3 months, travel around in an extended holiday and taste the dirt and culture. Come back next year and taste again. 
Most here eventually settle because of their partner and retirement second. As a single man perhaps as Dave suggested try different countries. The only reason I am here is because of the better half, Italy was originally my retirement destination, like you no family ties so the world is your oyster.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

should i go? said:


> 1) What do most expats think of life in the Philippines? I am principally looking at either Cebu or Davao.


20 years in Cebu City, no complaints...anymore.



should i go? said:


> 2) Due to my pre-existing medical conditions even getting affordable travel insurance can be difficult. What (if any) medical cover is there under PhilHealth for expats? I am generally still in fairly good shape, but private health insurers may look to charge me a fortune. I may have to risk being self funded and given my savings I could hopefully afford to do so.


I'd skip health insurance altogether, simply because the coverage isn't that great, and the hospital costs aren't that pricey. 



should i go? said:


> 3) Given my fortunate financial position would you think that I could live very comfortably in the Philippines?


Only if you buy or rent a house in a well-known subdivision among the wealthy locals. Anything else is asking for problems (noise, security, etc).


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

An Easy Guide to Expat Health Insurance in the Philippines


If you plan to live, work, or retire in the Philippines, you may already have thoughts on the healthcare system in said country. What health insurance options are available to expats?




www.expatden.com


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Cigna Global Review – Is It Good Medical Insurance for Expats?


Cigna is one of the most well-known insurance companies in the world. Although their international health insurance plans for expats might be more expensive than other plans you would find on the…




www.expatden.com


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Keep the bulk of your 'assets' back in the UK. Do NOT go on a spending spree here...would be my initial advice.

I've retired here (North Luzon), from the UK, and am very happy I did so.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Cigna Global Review – Is It Good Medical Insurance for Expats?
> 
> 
> Cigna is one of the most well-known insurance companies in the world. Although their international health insurance plans for expats might be more expensive than other plans you would find on the…
> ...


As a Brit and used to free healthcare anything more than free is expensive. As a 68 year ago Cignal and Pacific Cross both wanted £400 a month, for someone that has never paid for healthcare that's a lot more than free.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Philhealth (last time I checked) was p17,000 per year for foreign expats. It will at least get you a hospital bed, and some discount.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

should i go? said:


> I am fortunate enough to have the equivalent of approx 2 million US dollars in savings and pensions and at this rate am unlikely to ever use half of it never mind a significant proportion of it. Thus, I think I need to take some risks, find some new opportunities and maybe rekindle some enthusiasm for life.


 There are a lot of opportunities in the Philippines, both mental and business. (I have research many years and have found some more than I can do myself  if you want business ideas.)
Both an American and I find it very uplifting to assist poor TRIBE people at south Palawan by adding projects/businesses there. They can be good gaining for both foreigner and the locals. In difference from most of the dominating malay Filipinos, who dont even say "Thank you", these tribe people are very grateful for geting even small opportunities  And they work very good too if you want to hire.

I believe its sold now. It was a nice rather cheap house with orchard and farmland so you could even pick your food yourself to get easy access to healthy food  But bargains pop up now and then. Land is cheap at south Palawan, both beaches and nice inland, so an alternative can build so you get exactly what you want. 
(Foreigners arent allowed to own land, but allowed to own buildings at leased land (or max 40 % of a business which own land). 

Or you can rent even e g beach houses cheap (20 000 pesos per month) if avoid a few expensive places. There are even ok houses not beach for 8000pesos. 


should i go? said:


> 1) What do most expats think of life in the Philippines? I am principally looking at either Cebu or Davao.
> 2) Due to my pre-existing medical conditions even getting affordable travel insurance can be difficult. What (if any) medical cover is there under PhilHealth for expats? I am generally still in fairly good shape, but private health insurers may look to charge me a fortune. I may have to risk being self funded and given my savings I could hopefully afford to do so.
> 3) Given my fortunate financial position would you think that I could live very comfortably in the Philippines?


1. Well. Cebu CITY is very poluted, but there are nice places a bit outside e g Toledo. If you need top hospitals, there are such close in Cebu city. Before covid there were even "medical tourists" going there from abroad just for surgeries. 
Davao CITY is among the safest CITIES, but many dangers AROUND there. There are safe not cities elsewhere as e g parts of south Palawan.

2. Others know better about this, but if I wouldnt find a NO LIMIT insurance (with high self risk to get lower fee) I wouldnt bother geting any more than PhilHealth. Not much use of e g a max 100 000 PESOS insurance if something expensive happen. It seem you afford "be your own insurance company" =pay hospital yourself instead of paying insurance fees.

3. Sure. Comforable life is cheap. E g it cost almost nothing to hire e g caretaker and/or combined handyman/gardener/driver. Around 3000 pesos per month per employee plus food, room and some benifits for a live in full time. Double in Manila and 1.5 times in Metro Cebu city compared to elsewhere. 
Its so cheap so there was plan to start a posh retirement complex north of Bacolod with own doctors, nurses and caretakers aiming at foreigners, who cant afford to live posh in their home countries. (I dont know what happened, perhaps postponed by covid.)


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> Cebu CITY is very poluted,


You're giving advice all the way from Sweden again and it's false again.

As someone happily living _in _Cebu City, the seas are always a problem, but the air is fine:









https://www.iqair.com/philippines/central-visayas/cebu-city


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Ekspat said:


> You're giving advice all the way from Sweden again and it's false again.


 ALL cities are more or less polluted OFF COURSE big cities with much traffic are polluted. (I have even with shut eyes being driven still same speed at highway told when arriving to city by using NOSE. A nose not damaged by neither city living anymore nor ever smoking...)

Your "not polluted" city have much *uncleaned *waste water damaging rivers and sea. It didnt become better when a sewage tank emptier, DIDNT empty the lorry tank where he was suppoused to, but into a river 🤣


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> Your "not polluted" city have much *uncleaned *waste water damaging rivers and sea.


I already said that, right before I proved you wrong about air pollution: Thinking of retiring in the Philippines .... but !


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Ekspat said:


> I already said that, right before I proved you wrong about air pollution: Thinking of retiring in the Philippines .... but !


 AND you claim Cebu city isnt polluted!!! 🤣 
Not odd if it SOMETIMES get some less bad air pollution values by its in a "pot" with mountains around except at the sea side, so air pllution level depend of if any wind and wind direction. 

Cebu city and safety. 
E g a Filipina just middle size business woman got assassined there. 
A foreign couple got shot dead just because they happened to be in the restaurant where an other got shot dead. 
Just these are more that total shot in whole big municipaly at Palawan in years...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Let it go Lunkan, not worth wasting your energy, thinking people are well aware that cities are far more polluted both air and rubbish than provincial areas. Remember the last dude here that claimed there was no polluted air in the middle of Manila? He went away, probably to sprout that on some other site/s.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

@Graham Yes having made SIGN saying not using same for empty sewage tanks and fill swimming pools, which is suppoused to be obvious, show it isnt obvious in Phils  

Similar to the common car sell adds saying "new oil" as a sell argument, but its a NEGATIVE sell argument  by it tell these cars ISNT maintained normaly... 
Thats common knowledge very few Filipinos think of maintainance. When my business partner's motorbike broke over and over again, he even WALKED 2 x 25km when it was broken and it was some business registration work to do in town! He know second hand things in Phils arent maintained, so he was going to take a very expensive loan from motorbike retailer to get a new one - before I got to know it and gave him a cheap loan he can work off. 


bigpearl said:


> Let it go Lunkan, not worth wasting your energy, thinking people are well aware that cities are far more polluted both air and rubbish than provincial areas. Remember the last dude here that claimed there was no polluted air in the middle of Manila? He went away, probably to sprout that on some other site/s.


 Yes some people cant think. Dont expect I let one, who claim I dont know what I am talking about, get the last word though haha 
He live in his guarded home and obviously dont know much about things outside it... Similar to rich Manila Filipinos, who know almost nothing about provinces almost all of them, who were in a business forum with Filipinos - and I


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Time and experience tells all Lunkan. As said here no need for security aside from locking all the doors now which is a normal practice in most countries and yes my bad for being too trusting/complacent
I remember meeting my new neighbour a mayor of a big city here few times a year or so ago and he and his wife always had 2 plain clothed security packing pistols and trying so hard to look menacing while we chatted with them,,,,, a year on?
No guns and only one as a minder that sleeps most of the time I'm sure as the mayor and cohorts often go to the beach without security. Not like when they first purchased here.

As for the OP's topic, think long and hard where you want to land, read the threads here as well as private research, google will be your best friend.
Ben and I looked for 4 years before purchasing 5 years ago and settling a couple of years later living here and countless trips looking at multiple properties over our many visits, Ben got sick of the property hunt in the end but I was determined to find my little bit of nirvana. As always said, boots on the ground, don't be star struck/mislead. 
Look at the things you need, access to good shopping, medical facilities, transportation if you don't want to ride or drive here and the list goes on.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> As for the OP's topic, think long and hard where you want to land, read the threads here as well as private research, google will be your best friend.
> Ben and I looked for 4 years before purchasing 5 years ago and settling a couple of years later living here and countless trips looking at multiple properties over our many visits, Ben got sick of the property hunt in the end but I was determined to find my little bit of nirvana. As always said, boots on the ground, don't be star struck/mislead.
> Look at the things you need, access to good shopping, medical facilities, transportation if you don't want to ride or drive here and the list goes on.


  
Yes. Sure need boots on the ground to make the LATER steps of chosing,
BUT there are a lot of shortcuts to ELIMINATE many alternatives. 
E g maps of earthquakes, landslides, floodings
The North Typhon Belt route
Level of criminality
Demanded things/services are to far away (if any).
Price levels (if bother about such). 



bigpearl said:


> Time and experience tells all Lunkan.


Can listen to what others - with similar taste  - say or can see have done.

I try to live following the best in this expression:


> Stupid people dont even learn by own misstakes.
> Clever people learn by own misstakes.
> While wice people learn by OTHERS misstakes.


Not fully possible though when trying to be in the frontline of development  making new things/solutions, but some info can be got from different some related things though. 
I did such info searching and eliminations several years concerning both location, business ideas as well as find legal solutions, before I chosed.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

@should i go? I would suggest you spend time in several countries in SE Asia before deciding where to retire (unless there's a specific reason you want to retire to the Philippines).
With $2MM in the bank, you may have a better quality of life in Thailand or Vietnam compared to the Philippines.
Health care is for sure better in Thailand. I had to have a procedure done a few years ago and they couldnt do it at any of the upper-tier hospitals in Manila (Medical City, St Lukes, etc).
I ended up going to Bumrungrad Hospital in Bangkok and they were able to do it, no problem.
Good luck!


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Lunkan said:


> There are a lot of opportunities in the Philippines, both mental and business. (I have research many years and have found some more than I can do myself  if you want business ideas.)
> Both an American and I find it very uplifting to assist poor TRIBE people at south Palawan by adding projects/businesses there. They can be good gaining for both foreigner and the locals. In difference from most of the dominating malay Filipinos, who dont even say "Thank you", these tribe people are very grateful for geting even small opportunities  And they work very good too if you want to hire.


I don't think he is interested in wasting his savings in any business ideas in the PI. He will want to keep his money in the UK and just transfer the amounts he will need to survive. He will never be able to spend his life savings here as there is nothing a foreigner could buy besides a car/motorcycle and a place to rent. Anything extravagant will just make you a target.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> you claim Cebu city isnt polluted!!!


And you ignore the proof I posted that backed my claim.

Are you always wrong because you can never admit when you're wrong?


















Cebu City air quality map | IQAir


Live air pollution map of Cebu City




www.iqair.com


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Is Shaddow or Shaddow man back?


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

UK here too. I'm still very new to all things Philippines and learn a lot from the expats on here. I've done 4 trips there and getting set for the next one. 

Looking ahead Im also considering it a place to settle in. 

Doing an exploratory trip is a great idea to scope the place out. With the funds you have many possibilities are open to you.




M.C.A. said:


> That's going to be a common theme here, healthy foods are hard to find unless you want to grill them yourself and steam your own vegetables, the Filipino loves sugar, salt, msg, soy, and soy enhancers added to all of their foods.


This is gonna be a struggle for me there. I've recently begun to clean up my diet after years of shovelling junk down the hatch. I saw my gf there making noodles once. In went the usual stuff - and then came the sugar. A lot of it. Even the local pizza joint has pizzas that taste like cakes with pepperoni on them!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

It doesn't have to be that way Katana, mix and match as said in another post, Ben uses far less sugar (rarely) and soy and salt have been drastically reduced, not that we have pizza often but I never found them sweet unlike white bread here. bake my own. Yellow Cab company seem fine.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Zep said:


> I don't think he is interested in wasting his savings in any business ideas in the PI. He will want to keep his money in the UK and just transfer the amounts he will need to survive. He will never be able to spend his life savings here as there is nothing a foreigner could buy besides a car/motorcycle and a place to rent. Anything extravagant will just make you a target.


 What "wasting"?  
My first business will earn at least 4 times the investment in around 6 years, possible10 times if prices at the products go back to what they were some before covid started. And if government dont decide something the Philippines will lose much at 
(Its rather simple after I found out many Filipino such business owners have no clue how to handle them, so they get bad production results and dont know why so they want to sell very CHEAP. When we asked ONE, we got contacted by around 20, who want to sell cheap by they had heared by tsismis  there is I suppouse they believe crazy buyer 🤣 by normaly no one want to buy such. But I know how to correct the errors they have made. It just take some time. They ask so low prices so we havent even tried to haggle for lower price. We wanted a second too, but they havent got their owner documents in order, its some inheritance dispute between half sibblings. But we want it if they get that solved. And an other is a great bargain too but thats a biger business than I have money to now, but hope it will not get sold so it can be bought from our future profits  Some risk THAT one will be sold though by a big company is interested in the LAND it is at to do something ELSE at and DEMOLISH the good parts I want!)
My second business has even better potential but some unclear still how much problem that production will get by the moist climate, which the end product is sensitive of, while the raw material production to it love the moist climate. I expect problem to sell whole production inside Phils, so it will be some tricky before we get raw material production enough to fill export container. The demand is growing rather fast in "western" countres at such health products. I expect the profit per year will be similar to the start investment so I expect my investment will be paid back in around a year. Some discussion still though how much percent my business partner will get at this second. Contract isnt signed but we is close enough to sure be a deal. It just would change how fast I get back my money.)

- -
He said:


should i go? said:


> I am fortunate enough to have the equivalent of approx 2 million US dollars in savings and pensions and at this rate am unlikely to ever use half of it never mind a significant proportion of it. Thus, I think I need to take some risks, find some new* opportunities* and maybe rekindle some enthusiasm for life.


 and he talked about he dont find his life situation good, 
so I mensioned there are a lot of opportunities in Phils, 
not only business but *mental lifting *ones too. E g a such is *I started these businesses partly to assist poor tribe Filipinos* to get better living standard by adding jobs and better paid jobs than the normal. Such assisting of them I find positive for myself too. 
And if my injury will ever get solved enough for me to get there, I aim at coach some kids in sports too. (I have done much such in my life in different sports.)
And I have said ok to finance with future profit a yearly fiesta for the village , similar to Swedish Midsummer - the DAY part with funny games anbd perhaps they will want to do the Swedish Midsummer frog dance too 
And I suppouse it will be something more. They asked now for assistance to repair a by typhon broken bridge and road, but I said No to take money from the start capital, but will say ok to some paid by profits. 
These tribe people are greatful allready for the litle I have added so far (delayed by havent got the 6th permit yet) while normal malay Filipinos dont even say "Thank you"...
I assisted their "cousin" tribe too with some business consulting for free to their tribe cooperative making traditonal method products.

So there are a lot of mental uplifting opportunities among these poor tribe people. (With a few of malay Filipinos with good work attitude too but they are rare.)


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

KatanaDV20 said:


> This is gonna be a struggle for me there. I've recently begun to clean up my diet after years of shovelling junk down the hatch. I saw my gf there making noodles once. In went the usual stuff - and then came the sugar. A lot of it. Even the local pizza joint has pizzas that taste like cakes with pepperoni on them!


 A chef friend og mine tried to teach Filipinos to cook healthy - but gave up  There are many good products though NOT destroyed by cooking  in Phils too, so that can be solved by cook yourself.  I started cooking myself because of I found out I can do better than the half done things common in our home countries. There are a bunch of litle work dishes - and when there werent I invented  as e g "Lunkan pizza" which is something between pizza and oven panncake, much less work to make. Can be some problem to find good cow meat, but can buy WHOLE pigs even still alive so can see how they got raised. I dont eat such, I am vegetarian, but I have seen some pigs living much better at small breeders and not get stressed by slaughtered in slaughterhouses. (There are "traveling slaughters".) And can get a network to get many products direct from farmers/fishermen (if not going to farmers market.) And if you live with some land you can pick from own land having someone managing the boring parts 



Ekspat said:


> And you ignore the proof I posted that backed my claim.


 I have answered that allready, but as usual you ignore answering facts(obvious things, which contradict your ignorant claims...  THERE ARE NO CLEAN CITIES, only different much polluted...


M.C.A. said:


> Is Shaddow or Shaddow man back?


  Same type of arguing believing cities are clean!!! 🤣Shadow lived in guarded subdivision in Manila, but perhaps he has moved


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

If I had the money to spend, I would buy a 2 bedroom condominium in Makati.


----------



## Davefrombrisbane (3 mo ago)

Thanks for your informative posts Lunkin. I congratulate you as you appear to be a very successful business man. 
I am sure there are many people out there reading your posts, and value your extensive business skills . We can all learn from your worldly knowledge which appears vast .


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

KatanaDV20 said:


> This is gonna be a struggle for me there. I've recently begun to clean up my diet after years of shovelling junk down the hatch. I saw my gf there making noodles once. In went the usual stuff - and then came the sugar. A lot of it. Even the local pizza joint has pizzas that taste like cakes with pepperoni on them!


They can be taught. Over the years, I have gradually steered my wife to the healthy side. Now she cooks simply without all the added goodies she had been using all the years. I think her heart attack about 10 years ago was kind of a "wake up call" to her. Now we eat very simply at home and very careful of what we eat when we eat out. I still now & then have my "transgressions" but my health is strong enough to take a knock occasionally. 

Fred


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Davefrombrisbane said:


> Thanks for your informative posts Lunkin. I congratulate you as you appear to be a very successful business man.
> I am sure there are many people out there reading your posts, and value your extensive business skills . We can all learn from your worldly knowledge which appears vast .


 Thank you. Well. I have never failed in businesses/investments, except when I havent had majority in some projects so incompetent people voted me down  
In these businesses in Phils I dont have majority BUT I CANT be voted down at any important because the contract say both have to agree to make any biger change from the main plan. My business partner ask me for permission for small things much more than he need to anyway. He realy want to learn new things and he ask much  

But that DONT mean I am rich  because I have allways paid my employees extra for good work, more than the competitors, so less left to me. And I have given away rather much to a Help-to-self-help organisation, which I founded, as well as to a sport club I did lead. Actualy I have put in all I have in theese businesses/support to the poor tribe people, except I have kept enough to manage a move to settle in Phils. (And I am "retired" in Sweden so I get retirement pay so I can allways manage without any more income.)

I have never needed to have much money, I didnt spend more than Swedish "existence minimum" * anyway even when I earned as most when I had 70-115 employees own business in Sweden. In businesses and investments I just see income just as a MESSURE of success level, similar to how count results in sports are messure of sport successes. 

(( *But by I am economic and in Sweden good quality second hand things can be got very cheap, some remote houses too, so at "existence minimum" spent I had condo (two but the other was paid by the business had office there), vacation house, car, van, small sailboat, billiard... And second best dressed when going to dances with things bought TOTAL for what the others spend on just trousers, by I bought from bancrupty stocks and such. And I had a bank manager type suit bought for almost nothing. I have added some to many kilos to get into it now though  (I had such as the best dressed too but I found that "to much" for common dances, just for performances.) Later switched the condos and vacation house to a 6 room villa in nice nature so it was like a vacation location at home  Often had "offfice" at the veranda and wild animals as e g deers passed close. Sold now as preparing to move to Phils, but I havent got the surgery I expected  which make I cant move to Phils as planned. So to not waste the much work done business researches and plans, I have started two of them from distance


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

bigpearl said:


> Welcome to the forum "should I go". Sorry to hear about your health issues but shouldn't be a problem. I simply have Philhealth here and if ever (which will come) a health disaster I can easily fund that myself and not interested in the health industry sharks.
> 
> Healthy foods and medicines are available here depending on where you choose to live, no different to any country. Come and visit for 2 or 3 months, travel around in an extended holiday and taste the dirt and culture. Come back next year and taste again.
> Most here eventually settle because of their partner and retirement second. As a single man perhaps as Dave suggested try different countries. The only reason I am here is because of the better half, Italy was originally my retirement destination, like you no family ties so the world is your oyster.
> ...


Lol [email protected] and culture!!!!


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> A chef friend og mine tried to teach Filipinos to cook healthy - but gave up  There are many good products though NOT destroyed by cooking  in Phils too, so that can be solved by cook yourself. I started cooking myself because of I found out I can do better than the half done things common in our home countries. There are a bunch of litle work dishes - and when there werent I invented  as e g "Lunkan pizza" which is something between pizza and oven panncake, much less work to make.


Thanks for those tips! I intend to do this on my trip. Not only will it be better for us but will save a vast amount of cash. On my earlier trips to the Ph I got carried away and my gosh the amount of money I threw at Jolibee/Greewich Pizza/McDonalds/Burger King/Mang Inasal shocked me. In return I was given a happy belly and looked like a wandering hippo. So thats the end of THAT!



bigpearl said:


> It doesn't have to be that way Katana, mix and match as said in another post, Ben uses far less sugar (rarely) and soy and salt have been drastically reduced, not that we have pizza often but I never found them sweet unlike white bread here. bake my own. Yellow Cab company seem fine.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I will definitely make changes this time round. I have wanted to do this in the past but was worried about causing offence....very easy to do there from what I have read! So the way out is for me to do my own cooking with no one else contributing. Good call on the salt reduction that is another big culprit the doc told me about. I stopped having sugar-laden tea about 6 years ago. Now I have it sugar free and its fine. Took about 2 weeks to get used to. Same with coffee.

Greenwich Pizza is really excellent there in the Ph and its not sweet there, extremely tasty. The sweet pizza I was on about is from a mom & pop outfit in town. Very sweet couple who run it but wow the pizza is like a giant cookie with cheese on it!

Yellow Cab - noted, thank you!



fmartin_gila said:


> They can be taught. Over the years, I have gradually steered my wife to the healthy side. Now she cooks simply without all the added goodies she had been using all the years. I think her heart attack about 10 years ago was kind of a "wake up call" to her. Now we eat very simply at home and very careful of what we eat when we eat out. I still now & then have my "transgressions" but my health is strong enough to take a knock occasionally.
> 
> Fred


That must have been a real scare for her my gosh.

The wake up call for me was having bloods done and the readings were terrible. Doc told me to keep a food diary and after looking at the piles of trash I was wolfing down she said the decision is in my hands. Stop now or pay later.

I will on this visit gently start steering her away from the gunk they tend to add to the food. The food her fam makes is so sweet that it competes with the dessert lol.

Also is it just me or is even the bread there very sweet? Even plain bread? I got a loaf from a Pure Gold store and it tasted like cake!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Thanks for those tips! I intend to do this on my trip. Not only will it be better for us but will save a vast amount of cash. On my earlier trips to the Ph I got carried away and my gosh the amount of money I threw at Jolibee/Greewich Pizza/McDonalds/Burger King/Mang Inasal shocked me. In return I was given a happy belly and looked like a wandering hippo. So thats the end of THAT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is more unsweetened bread available now which is a blessing. The whole wheat breads tend to be low in sugar.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

We purchased a bread maker a couple of years ago online and make what we want but as we don't eat much bread not often, only if we are having soup. the workers here eat a heap of the sweet white sliced bread but they work it off every day unlike me. As you say as we get older and lazier we have to watch what we eat.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

The Gardenia whole wheat with raisins is my go to for bread. Is not loaded as it seems most are. I was a small child during WWII so as a result of the general rationing of all types of commodities during that time, I grew up without sugar & salt so have never used either to excess and have never missed having them. I firmly believe this has contributed to my well being over the years even to the fact that I get a headache if I inadvertantly take in too much.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> The Gardenia whole wheat with raisins is my go to for bread. Is not loaded as it seems most are. I was a small child during WWII so as a result of the general rationing of all types of commodities during that time, I grew up without sugar & salt so have never used either to excess and have never missed having them. I firmly believe this has contributed to my well being over the years even to the fact that I get a headache if I inadvertantly take in too much.
> 
> Fred


Yes. we use the Gardenia whole wheat, the raisin is nice. For a treat we'll get the whole wheat from French Bakers. As we only visit SM about once a month we'll buy several loaves and freeze them.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

95% of what I eat has been cooked by myself.

Even out here in the jungle, sugar-free bread (white and brown) is available.

Local fresh eggs, chicken, pork, liver, and fish. Fruit and veggies, as much as possible from our garden, otherwise sold fresh and good quality on every street corner.

There is no reason to eat crap here.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

grahamw57 said:


> 95% of what I eat has been cooked by myself.
> 
> Even out here in the jungle, sugar-free bread (white and brown) is available.
> 
> ...


The trouble is you are in a nation that has been brought up believing crap is good. Home cooking is the way. My wife spent 25 years in the UK so thankfully she has shaken the habit


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> The trouble is you are in a nation that has been brought up believing crap is good. Home cooking is the way. My wife spent 25 years in the UK so thankfully she has shaken the habit


 One of the worst is WHITE rice is dominating, which have almost no nutrision left by its taken away from raw rice and feed to animals...Supported in wrong direction by white rice is subsidised, but raw rice isnt.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> One of the worst is WHITE rice is dominating, which have almost no nutrision left by its taken away from raw rice and feed to animals...Supported in wrong direction by white rice is subsidised, but raw rice isnt.


White rice is not universal in the Philippines, some areas corn grits are the staple.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Not everyone wants to bake their own but my, what a joy when you do. See yesterday’s bread attached, ok,ok, not the bread, just a couple of photos.
1. Rye multigrain sourdough - the boule loaf.
2. Einkorn with pumpkin/ squash, cheddar cheese & roasted garlic sourdough.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Mine wouldn't look like that.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Just out of the oven.


----------



## ivocathedral (2 mo ago)

should i go? said:


> I am a UK resident who is just approaching retirement age based in Edinburgh.
> 
> I used to travel extensively, but due to poor mental health I have not left the UK for some 10 years and have become stuck in a rut. I am also an insulin dependent diabetic, but well controlled.
> 
> ...


Life in the Philippines is exacly as living somewere else, it is what you make of it. I am short for my retirement myself and have lived in the Philippines, and that country is realy my bride. But the bride does not come with only good sides, no Sir, it has rather rough edges. But thats also everywere, up to you to live with those. Ask yourself, will i in 20 years think positive over the things i did? Or will i be negative over the things i could have done but never tried? In my case, i want to be positive about what i did, therefore i will go. You are gonna die anyway, better die with a nice womam beside you under a palmtree with your feet in the ocean and a pinacollada in your hand. Or stay in Edinburgh, waiting for the rain to stop.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Very true sir...and that's how I (now retired here 4+ years) view it.


----------

